# Synthetic test of FS compression



## Slurp (Aug 14, 2011)

https://extrememoderate.wordpress.com/2011/08/14/synthetic-test-of-filesystem-compression-part-1/

A comparison of different algorithms with different FS block and HDD sector sizes.


----------



## Slurp (Aug 20, 2011)

Part 2, single threaded performance:
https://extrememoderate.wordpress.com/2011/08/20/synthetic-test-of-filesystem-compression-part-2/


----------

